# Alpha Stim



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Anybody heard of Alpa Stim for depression and anxiety? It sounds like something that might be good. There don't seem to be any side effects and people seem to really like it.
Only problem is you need a prescription for it in the U.S. and it's available in almost every other country without a prescription.

http://www.alpha-stim.com/default.htm


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

insight girl said:


> Anybody heard of Alpa Stim for depression and anxiety? It sounds like something that might be good. There don't seem to be any side effects and people seem to really like it.
> Only problem is you need a prescription for it in the U.S. and it's available in almost every other country without a prescription.
> 
> http://www.alpha-stim.com/default.htm


it looks awesome/kinda shady ... it sends a magnetic current through your brain? i guess if electrical stimulation causes the release of the right neurotransmitters, it could help,...it seems like a rather broad-spectrum treatment, though...how does one make sure its targeting the right area of the brain? i would go to a clinic and ask to try one, before buying it... looks sweet tho. i wish i could just touch an electrical wire, and be euphoric for a couple days (im serious, it would be awesome, im not being sarcastic lol!)


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, when I saw it I thought this must be a scam, but people give good reviews of it on youtube and other sites. It's supposed to give you a very calm and focused perspective. Helps with insomnia too. Maybe it zaps the amydgala and helps calm you down that way... not sure :| 

My mom's friend is a psychologist and she likes it so much she wants to become a distributor for them. 

On a electrocution note, I accidently touched two jumper cable wires together while they were attached to the battery on my friend's car and had this jolt of energy go though me. It was very scary, but I had this great energy the rest of the day. I just kept saying, "I think I got electrocuted!!" I would do that everyday if I didn't think I would give myself a heart attack


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

insight girl said:


> Yeah, when I saw it I thought this must be a scam, but people give good reviews of it on youtube and other sites. It's supposed to give you a very calm and focused perspective. Helps with insomnia too. Maybe it zaps the amydgala and helps calm you down that way... not sure :|
> 
> My mom's friend is a psychologist and she likes it so much she wants to become a distributor for them.
> 
> On a electrocution note, I accidently touched two jumper cable wires together while they were attached to the battery on my friend's car and had this jolt of energy go though me. It was very scary, but I had this great energy the rest of the day. I just kept saying, "I think I got electrocuted!!" I would do that everyday if I didn't think I would give myself a heart attack


LOL....thats sweet! in a way. i think thats sorta the concept with ECT, lol...cuz if the brain actually runs on electrical energy, with electric currents, it would make sense that plugging oneself into an outlet would recharge, well, cuz electric currents are needed to cause the release of neurotransmitters. but...if there is an overall deficit in neurotransmitter levels/synthesis, then causing the release wouldnt really help, one has to inhibit the destruction of the neurotransmitters


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks sketchy could be dangerous as well.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

sounds interesting, how strong are the electrical charges though? Because i cant stand electric shocks, i cant even play that electric roulette game with the metal handles without throwing it across the room haha


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

i've been reading up on this and im very interested in getting one, it sounds like a very effective treatment even for people who are usually treatment resistant. The risks and side effects are practically nil compared to medications, and i personally would rather have a small electric current that mimics that of normal brain activity running through my brain than a cocktail of various chemicals.

I've also heard that with continued use the brain actually "evolves" in order to handle all of the neurotransmitter stimulation, resulting in perminent changes in the brain


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

nork123 said:


> i've been reading up on this and im very interested in getting one, it sounds like a very effective treatment even for people who are usually treatment resistant. The risks and side effects are practically nil compared to medications, and i personally would rather have a small electric current that mimics that of normal brain activity running through my brain than a cocktail of various chemicals.
> 
> I've also heard that with continued use the brain actually "evolves" in order to handle all of the neurotransmitter stimulation, resulting in perminent changes in the brain


I look forward to hearing about your experience with the treatment.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes! Let me know how it goes nork!  It's like 500 dollars here in the states. How much is it in the UK? I'd like to try it but would need a prescription.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

insight girl said:


> Yes! Let me know how it goes nork!  It's like 500 dollars here in the states. How much is it in the UK? I'd like to try it but would need a prescription.


It costs about £260 so ill have to wait till i get payed before i get it, that price is for the alphastim scs, the alphastim 100 costs about £360 but i don't really know what the difference is apart from one looks a bit nicer and has a few extra settings.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

First time I ever heard of this item. My initial reaction is 21st century snake oil. Wonder if simply sticking your tongue on a 9 volt battery would be equally effective.

How over-regulated are we when you need a prescription for something powered by the same battery as your smoke detector? That isn't exactly much of a zap.

Maybe it does work, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> First time I ever heard of this item. My initial reaction is 21st century snake oil. Wonder if simply sticking your tongue on a 9 volt battery would be equally effective.
> 
> How over-regulated are we when you need a prescription for something powered by the same battery as your smoke detector? That isn't exactly much of a zap.
> 
> Maybe it does work, but I'm skeptical.


It was shown to be significantly more effective than almost all other depression and anxiety medications when compared to placebo. There is plenty of information and reviews on the internet and youtube


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I looked around the website for more information and found this pdf document.
http://www.alpha-stim.com/repository/assets/pdf/kirsch-MET.pdf
I can't select text from the document so I took an image and attached it to this post, with the part that explains how this device works in a red box. 
I think it is a very non-specific and unconvincing explanation, for example it says it "may act similar to ligands ... and produce effects similar to a wide range of chemical messengers." A wide range? :| Which ones? 
Also, they keep referencing Nordenstrom's model of bioelectricity but they don't explain it further. I don't even know if this model has any support in the mainstream scientific community. It could be something fringe, heck I could come up with a bowlingpins' model and market a product around it. 
Overall, disappointing.

EDIT: Ok, there is alot more research they have put on their site. I don;t know how credible it is but it seems like it may work.
http://www.alpha-stim.com/anxiety_research.html


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

nork123 said:


> It costs about £260 so ill have to wait till i get payed before i get it, that price is for the alphastim scs, the alphastim 100 costs about £360 but i don't really know what the difference is apart from one looks a bit nicer and has a few extra settings.


I think the SCS one is specifically for anxiety, depression and insomnia.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

im gunna be ordering my alpha stim tomorrow! Cant wait to recieve it and let you guys know how i get on! I don't wanna big it up in my mind too much though because i've heard the effects can be cumulative

But here's to hoping i shall strap myself in and electricity shall be passed through my body untill my social anxiety is dead! Haha, (if you can't tell i have had a few drinks lol)


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

The fact that there's no money back guarantee was enough to turn me away.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

No Surprises said:


> The fact that there's no money back guarantee was enough to turn me away.


The majority of websites i've seen that sell them have a 30 day money back guarantee


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

i've read lots of positive reviews about it on non-alpha stim websites and a couple of video's on youtube about how much it has helped them after they were resistant to most meds, but who knows, i guess ill find out for myself when mine arrives


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

I am considering renting this stuff instead of buying it(it is very expensive). Are there any sites in EU, where can I rent Alpha-Stim, the best in euro currency ? ?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I recieved my alpha stim at last and have been using it the past few days, it is supposed to take a few weeks to reach the full effects and depression relief isn't felt for a few weeks but I am definately feeling a reduction in my anxiety already and it definately puts you into a relaxed state, when I use it I usually feel a pin prick sensation on my earlobes and a heavy feeling and a buzzing type sensation in my brain and this heavy feeling usually goes away towards the end of the 20 minutes but you are meant to keep using it untill the heavy feeling goes.

A video i watched from someone that uses alpha stim sums it up quite well, he described the brain like a series of highways and people with anxiety always go down the anxiety highway, but alpha stim allows you to see all of the other possible highways you can choose to go down and you start seeing things as an adventure rather than an anxiety enducing chore.

The thing I like about it aswell is that you still feel exactly the same, just with the anxiety reduced. I really hope the effects continue to get better in the coming weeks because although the anxiety is reduced and the little things dont bother me as much there is still a bit of anxiety I guess from the habbit of feeling that way and you get that frosty feeling, but it feels easier to take that jump and break the ice. It also makes me feel a lot more creative and I have beem enjoying drawing and practicing my bass a lot more and getting a lot more out of doing these, especially with my bass I feel like I am able to concentrate and take things in more, so I feel like im actually getting better which is something I haven't felt for a while

Ill keep you posted on how I get on in the coming weeks


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very, very interesting stuff Nork. I am definitely looking forward to hear how you progress.


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome nork. Thanks for the update. Hope to hear more as you continue, especially as you get past the sometimes favorable, initial halo period when starting a new treatment. Sounds promising though. -BB


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

that is very encouraging nork, hope the initial effects continue and
get better for you! I have noticed a few people are following this with
interest so keep us updated good or indifferent.
If you carry on geting better we will all be putting in orders for them!!:clap


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry i haven't posted for a while. Still going well with the alpha stim, sometimes during the treatment it even feels very slightly euphoric. Im noticing i am finding it easier to be open with people. I have read reviews on the internet where someone said that after a month or so of use it suddenly felt like they where on the best antidepressant/antianxiety ever. I really hope my effects keep building and will keep the forum posted


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I wonder how it works?
Has this stuff been tested on animals?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

there have been quite a few tests done on animals and humans, according to what i've read its been found to be more effective when compared to placebo than most meds, ill try and post some of them on here later on when i get to a computer because im posting from my phone at the min


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, sounds great nork! That is exactly what I am looking for... being on the best antidepressant ever without the side effects! Keep the updates coming...


----------



## sasha northton (Jul 17, 2010)

I have got an Alpha Stim (rent to buy so it didn't destroy my cash flow). I have used it at level 3 for 40mins per day for a week or so - level 4 and above makes me feel dizzy and I can taste metal in my mouth!).
So far so good. The theory of stimulating the alpha brain waves makes sense because these are the ones that promote calm/relaxation whereas the beta waves (at the top end of the frequency) cause anxiety/discomfort. 
The Alpha Stim is expensive but it has made me feel more relaxed/less anxious which is what it said it would do. It isn't going to immediately stop the anxiety in its tracks but I think it is a useful tool. 
Too early to say whether it is worth the £250 it will eventually cost but if it reduces my anxiety and allows me to enjoy life a bit more then it is well worth it. I was highly sceptical about this device before buying it (and still am a bit as it could be a placebo) but I will see how I feel in 3-4 weeks time.

Sash


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I personally didn't get massive benefits from it, but I only used it for 20mins a day and didn't do it for the full 4 weeks before giving up. Keep posting how you get on with it and I might just give it another shot


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

So several ppl tried this stuff, anyone suffered from bad side side effects? A friend of me that is using this stuff suddenly doesnt answer anymore, i'm actuallly quite concerned this **** got he's brain damaged (wont be suprised it will, electric surges trough your brain wtf?)


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I stopped using mine because I didn't really notice any benefits from it and couldn't be bothered to sit there for 20 mins-1 hour with it on my ears. I found the sensation of it quite uncomfortable, it does seem like quite a sketchy idea as well


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

nork123 said:


> it does seem like quite a sketchy idea as well


For real! This thing scares the hell out of me.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

This article by my friend, Adam Eason, may be good reading.

http://www.adam-eason.com/2010/10/2...an-binaural-beats-be-used-to-induce-hypnosis/


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

It seems like the product works on the idea of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation (TENS) and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranial_electrotherapy_stimulation (CES). This metanalysis suggests that the positive research on TENS is a result of poor methodology. This meta-analysis of CES got a positive result, but only two experiments used double-blinding and necessary data wasn't reported. While the mechanism isn't completely implausible (I have heard of some preliminary research using very strong EMFs targeting the occipital lobe for migraine treatment), even simply using it to treat pain seems to be unsupported by research or fuzzy at best.

Their webpage also uses alt-med buzzwords like "new paradigm" and "ancient eastern wisdom." Plus, one of their endorsements is listed simply as "Gary."

I'm going to call this one a waste of money unless someone knows of some more definitive research.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Belshazzar said:


> I'm going to call this one a waste of money unless someone knows of some more definitive research.


Lets call it a *brutal* waste of money, ive heared the price of a mate of me:roll, let alone the safety of this thing, wich i find _highly_ questionable.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

For what it's worth I'm currently selling an an Alpha Stim Stress Control device on ebay. I could never put in the 20 mins a day they required so I never really used it. Whether it works or not is open to debate but I'm selling one right now anyway at a much reduced price.


----------



## Twyla (Nov 5, 2011)

*It has worked for me*

This thread is old but here goes. I have a history of anxiety/depression. Two years ago it became debilitating. Went on 30mg Prozac, added 1mg ability, 300mg wellbutrin & 50 mg trazedone for sleep, Ativan as needed. Been using alpha stim for 3.5 months. Helped with sleep in first week. Helped nothing else for over two weeks. Sometime in week 3 I stopped crying in the mornings & felt less anxious. My mood go better & better as weeks went by. Cut down on meds by 1/3, except abilify. Stopped taking Ativan all together.

I have been depression free for 2 months. Anxiety lessened by 85-90 percent. I am grateful every day for alpha stim, it gave me my life back. I didn't even want to live before & now I am engaged & stable every day, even happy. My kids have their mom back. I wake up 1 hour early and use it for 1 hour on setting 3, usually go back to sleep. Use it in the evening when I am home because I like it so much. Planning on reducing meds again after holidays. I will write another update then if anyone is interested. I felt compelled to share my experience. This is my very first post on any forum. Good thoughts to all of you.


----------



## gcali (Oct 3, 2012)

Twyla, can you please give an update?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

anything else on this product?


----------



## Twyla (Nov 5, 2011)

I am still using the alpha stim and feel better than ever, can handle so much more. I've been off of anxiety meds for over a year. I'm off of Prozac as well. I am in the process of weaning off abilify, then I will go off Wellbutrin. I've chosen to go down very slowly on the depression meds because I've read so much about withdrawal. I've had no withdrawal.

I use the device 4 or 5 times a week. My husband says, "are you going to go visit with Al?" I love my alpha stim sessions. 

I not only have my life back, I'm more stable than ever before. I don't know why this device is not better utilized but it probably has something to do with the pharmaceutical industry. 

The only reason I saw that someone posted on this thread was because someone messaged me so if anyone is reading this and wants an update, message me because I don't ever go on these sites anymore, it never occurs to me since I am anxiety and depression free. 

Btw, the alpha stim has helped my sister with anxiety, and it has helped two of my other sisters with pain, one from a broken neck, one from arthritis. It has even helped my 80 year old mom with depression, when we can get her to use it consistently. 

I wish anyone reading this the very best & I hope you find what helps you soon. I may be well now, but I will never forget the debilitating anxiety & depression I suffered.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder, if anyone has tried or bought the David Delight Pro unit (with CES):

http://www.mindalive.com/Products_DAVID_Delight_Pro.htm

...with any success for treatment anxiety, depression and other problems ?


----------



## gcali (Oct 3, 2012)

*recap*

I've been doing some amateur researching of this topic over the past couple of days. I was pulled deeper into the field of electrical brain stimulation for anxiety treatment after meeting with multiple practitioners of ECT and rTMS.

By the way, tTMS is not covered by insurance, and a 6 week reginmen will cost between $10,000 and $12,000. ECT probably costs around the same, but because many insurances recognize the treatment, it probably will cost you 25% of that (plus remaining deductible). Both options are very expensive, and ECT requires you don't go to work for a few weeks which causes you to miss a huge chunk of your salary--ouch!

I found out that four technologies show a lot of promise for people who aren't ready financially or mentally to dive into rTMS or ETC:

Cranial Electrotherapy Stimulation (CES)
tDCS Transcranial Direct Current Stimulation
tVNS Transcutaneous Vagus Nerve Stimulation (very new technology)
Audio-Visual Entrainment (AVE)

(I include AVE for completeness, but I'm not sure I personally would spend too much time studying that treatment.)

*CES* is the underlying technology behind Alpha-Stim. It involves attaching clips to earlobes. Some products to consider:

http://www.mindalive.com/Products_OASIS_Pro.htm (dual CES and tDCS)
http://www.fisherwallace.com/ 
http://www.alpha-stim.com/
http://www.boostmybrain.co.za/ (both CES and tDCS I think. I found mention of that company here)

*tDCS* uses wet sponges attached to the top of the head with a headband. I recall reading that CES is a bit tricker to build DIY than tDCS. Many handy people have supposedly been able to build a home tDCS devices for less than $25. Does it perform as well as the "name" brands? Probably not, but maybe those are better than nothing. Even so, some pre-made products to consider:

http://www.mindalive.com/Products_OASIS_Pro.htm (dual CES and tDCS)
http://www.boostmybrain.co.za/ (both CES and tDCS I think. I found mention of that company here)
http://www.trans-cranial.com/tdcs-transcranial-stimulation-kit.html
http://flowstateengaged.com/ (not available for sale yet, but seems innovative. Sign up for emails from them)

*tVNS* is a non-invasive alternative to VNS, which you can see more of here (they refer to it as TRD): 



tVNS is a brand new non-surgical variation of VNS which requires a stop-watch sized device to be inserted into your chest, sold by this company: http://us.cyberonics.com/en/vns-therapy/. More on tVNS can be found on this third party page:

http://www.atlantapaindoctors.com/pain-relief/tvns-transcutaneous-vagus-nerve-stimulation/

I'm having trouble finding out how to buy tVNS, I think because its so new.

*AVE* Audio-Visual Entrainment is mostly sold by MindAlive up in Canada. It appears to be a way to relax the brain with visual flashes and audio frequencies. I'm actually pretty skeptical of this technology, and if I had to ignore one of the 4 that I mentioned (CES, tDCS, tVNS, AVE) it would be AVE. Even so, its probably worth looking into. The owner of the company shows off the technology in this older video: 




***

I'm not taking the time to include medical studies here, but you should dfinitely do some searching on each of the topics. CES and tDCS have a lot of medical data showing its effectiveness for anxiety, depression and sleep disorders.


----------



## gcali (Oct 3, 2012)

(by the way, I got the ECT cost of 25% after insurance from here: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080125140340AAb8rnF) I actually haven't dug into the actually costs with my insurance provider.


----------



## gcali (Oct 3, 2012)

(addendum again) a tVNS provider can be found here: http://www.cerbomed.com/transcutaneous-Vagus-Nerve-Stimulation-80.html

By the way, how do I edit posts?


----------



## Twyla (Nov 5, 2011)

*Brain entrainment*

As far as David delight goes, the website says it is brain entrainment which I have tried in the form of holosync. It is very intense and it made me worse, which they say can happen. My sister tried it and she felt fantastic for about a month then it faded. She went on to level two and it was so intense it scared her.

I also spent thousands of dollars on Brainwave Optimization which is that treatment Winona Judd does and I felt great for about two weeks then it faded. I went back several times but it didn't help.


----------



## mnhoops (Nov 17, 2012)

*alpha stim user for ptsd, depression & anxiety*

hi guys, found this site browsing the net for other reviews & thought i'd add to the discussion as a current alpha stim scs user. i've been diagnosed with PTSD, depression & anxiety and bought my SCS last year about this time (november 2011) after going through my most severe period of dehibilitating depression. at that time i was using what seemed like every last bit of my effort to get out of bed in the morning and by about noon i had absolutely no energy and my mind felt fuzzy, like i could not focus nor produce a coherent thought. while i had been struggling with mild depression for years it had gotten much worse. i was 29 years old and in the middle of grad school with a job that paid nearly six figures and had always been very successful but recently i felt life slipping through my fingers. you all know the story, i'm sure many can relate, so i'll skip to the review.

i used the alpha stim religiously once/day for about a month, 20 minutes per session on level 4 and didn't feel any result. i was not on any meds at the time. i increased the duration to 60 minutes and used it for another two months. by this time i actually felt better...not great, but better. it was enough to get me out of bed in the morning and to the gym. i used it for about another month, this time about every other day still for an hour, but also added gym time & an improved diet to my routine. by may i was feeling the best i had in years. i was feeling so good i stopped using the alpha stim and got out of some of my good habits while replacing them with a lot more social time. i could actually talk to people, have fun, enjoy the little things & wake up fully rested after 6 hours of sleep. it was great! however, by september 2012 i was back to feeling crummy again. now it's november 2012 and i feel much the same as i did last year so i started using the alpha stim again 3 days ago.

i'm a one person case study and can't directly correlate the alpha stim to my success but it seemed to be a factor. i'll keep using it and come back to update this forum in another month or two. if you're reading and feeling depressed or extremely anxious i know how you feel and i'll give what i can by keeping you up to date w/the alpha stim. peace folks

dave


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

It sounds like alpha stim works primarily by increasing alpha waves in the brain. The neurotransmitter acyetylcholine produces alpha waves naturally. If you don't want to spend a fortune alpha stim, you could try taking an acetylecholine supplement. I take DMAE, and though that may not be the best way to raise your acetylcholine levels if you're looking for a solution to anxiety (it tends to be pretty stimulating, possibly because it affects dopamine too), it's pretty damn cheap and works really well for enhancing memory and general cognitive abilities, which is a lot more than I can say for most other supplements, which cost twice as much and often seem to be little more than placebos in my opinion.

Choline might be a better acetylcholine precursor to take. As I understand it, it's much more relaxing than DMAE, I guess because it targets acetylcholine receptors more exclusively. I haven't tried it myself, and though I'd like to, I think it's more expensive than DMAE and I'm broke. I originally started taking it for ADD/Sluggish Cognitive Tempo, and it's helping a lot in that context, so I'm not in a hurry to replace it with something more expensive. It does increase my anxiety levels a little, but also helps me to maintain my ability to think straight in anxiety-inducing social situations.

I won't go so far as to say that you'll experience the same benefits as you would with alpha stim. I imagine shocking your brain is going to do a lot more than stimulating alpha wave activity, and they plainly state on the "How Alpha-Stim works" section of their site that "The exact mechanism by which Alpha-Stim® technology produces effects is not fully known." Still, you don't have to wait weeks to begin experiencing the benefits of DMAE and probably choline as well. DMAE does supposedly build up in your system and therefore take a few days to reach full effects, but this already relatively short waiting period can be mostly bypassed if you start with a high "attack dose" and then take a smaller but still higher than recommended dose the next day and so on until you're taking the regular dose.


----------



## Tom1989 (Dec 1, 2012)

Beamer said:


> It sounds like alpha stim works primarily by increasing alpha waves in the brain. The neurotransmitter acyetylcholine produces alpha waves naturally. If you don't want to spend a fortune alpha stim, you could try taking an acetylecholine supplement. I take DMAE, and though that may not be the best way to raise your acetylcholine levels if you're looking for a solution to anxiety (it tends to be pretty stimulating, possibly because it affects dopamine too), it's pretty damn cheap and works really well for enhancing memory and general cognitive abilities, which is a lot more than I can say for most other supplements, which cost twice as much and often seem to be little more than placebos in my opinion.
> 
> Choline might be a better acetylcholine precursor to take. As I understand it, it's much more relaxing than DMAE, I guess because it targets acetylcholine receptors more exclusively. I haven't tried it myself, and though I'd like to, I think it's more expensive than DMAE and I'm broke. I originally started taking it for ADD/Sluggish Cognitive Tempo, and it's helping a lot in that context, so I'm not in a hurry to replace it with something more expensive. It does increase my anxiety levels a little, but also helps me to maintain my ability to think straight in anxiety-inducing social situations.
> 
> I won't go so far as to say that you'll experience the same benefits as you would with alpha stim. I imagine shocking your brain is going to do a lot more than stimulating alpha wave activity, and they plainly state on the "How Alpha-Stim works" section of their site that "The exact mechanism by which Alpha-Stim® technology produces effects is not fully known." Still, you don't have to wait weeks to begin experiencing the benefits of DMAE and probably choline as well. DMAE does supposedly build up in your system and therefore take a few days to reach full effects, but this already relatively short waiting period can be mostly bypassed if you start with a high "attack dose" and then take a smaller but still higher than recommended dose the next day and so on until you're taking the regular dose.


I don't agree with the statement made using supplements (DMAE/choline) to produce the same or similar effects as CES (in regards to raising certain neurotransmitters).

Taking a supplement such as DMAE can raise acteylcholine levels but its not as straight forward as that. Increasing acetelycholin levels involves a multitude of enzymatic processes and conditions. Also when are all different (genetically and health states) so a group of people taking the same supplement will not have the exact same biological reaction. Speak to an experienced biochemist or toxicologist about array of reactions that are involved with the synthesis of even simple chemicals within the body and you walk away with a headache!

Having said that I'm not saying that taking the supplements you mentioned are not helpful for certain people. Because I know personally they can be 

Moving on, I would like to know people's opinion reagrding the Oasis Pro (CES) and DAVID Delight pro (AVE & CES).

I originally wanted to try CES but then got interested in AVE as well. It appears that Mind Alive's kit seems to be superior in terms of value for money and functionality (just compare the price and spec of Alpha stim to Oasis pro).

However, it seems strange to me that you can buy DAVID Delight pro (AVE & CES) for £400, but the Oasis pro (£350) and DAVID Delight Plus (£300) purchase separately cost £650!

To my understanding, the David Delight Pro is really the Oasis Pro and Delight plus combined but without the tDCS capability. But surely this cannot account for the £250 difference?

If I am correct with what I have said, it seems illogical to purchase the Oasis pro unless you wanted the tDCS capability.

I understand that the preset CES sessions for the Oasis Pro are different from the DAVID DELIGHT Pro but you could purchase the session editor software for £50 to customize the sessions anyway (e.g. time frequency etc.).

Am I missing something here?


----------



## taonx (Dec 2, 2012)

It seems like you pay a lot of money for drugs


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

taonx said:


> It seems like you pay a lot of money for drugs


Who does? and why does it matter?


----------



## Intricate (Dec 2, 2012)

Alpha stilm has helped many people. However, It's not worth buying.


----------



## mnhoops (Nov 17, 2012)

*Alpha Stim Update*

It's been four months since my last update on the Alpha Stim. I was religiously using it for 2 months and then stopped about the same time I stopped taking Zoloft. I quit both cold turkey and went thru the worst depression of my life, oftentimes having suicidal thoughts and nearly acting on them. I attribute the suicidial ideations to quitting Zoloft rather than tapering off. I stopped the Alpha Stim out of laziness and a lack of time. An hour a day on the ears is tough. I'm now on 75mg of Effexor (doc wants me to increase to 150) and 20mg of Adderall each day. That combo, along with Klonopin at night, seems to be helping me get along. Things are improving to the point that I can actually get out and be social whereas for a couple months I could barely pull myself out of bed. Having always been a high achiever, full scholarship to a competitive university and current 6-figure job, the increasing onset of depression and anxiety have had near devastating effects on my life. It's managable right now, certainly better than last Nov, but I've been going in cycles for 3 years now likely due to a build-up of PTSD. If I get back on the Alpha-Stim I'll update this forum again. Good luck guys.

Dave


----------



## stimlover321 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Alpha stim scs for sale no prescription required plus accessorys*

I have one for sale.
Anyone interested?
Helps, pain, depression, ocd, bipolar, insomnia, relaxation, and more.
I tried selling it on eBay but it got removed because it requires a prescription.
I have $599 invested so would like to get that for an offer. 
Accept money order. 
Email if you want it at: [email protected]


----------



## stimlover321 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Alpha stim scs*

[Q

I have one for sale.
[email protected]

UOTE=gcali;1060383907]I've been doing some amateur researching of this topic over the past couple of days. I was pulled deeper into the field of electrical brain stimulation for anxiety treatment after meeting with multiple practitioners of ECT and rTMS.

By the way, tTMS is not covered by insurance, and a 6 week reginmen will cost between $10,000 and $12,000. ECT probably costs around the same, but because many insurances recognize the treatment, it probably will cost you 25% of that (plus remaining deductible). Both options are very expensive, and ECT requires you don't go to work for a few weeks which causes you to miss a huge chunk of your salary--ouch!

I found out that four technologies show a lot of promise for people who aren't ready financially or mentally to dive into rTMS or ETC:

Cranial Electrotherapy Stimulation (CES)
tDCS Transcranial Direct Current Stimulation
tVNS Transcutaneous Vagus Nerve Stimulation (very new technology)
Audio-Visual Entrainment (AVE)

(I include AVE for completeness, but I'm not sure I personally would spend too much time studying that treatment.)

*CES* is the underlying technology behind Alpha-Stim. It involves attaching clips to earlobes. Some products to consider:

http://www.mindalive.com/Products_OASIS_Pro.htm (dual CES and tDCS)
http://www.fisherwallace.com/ 
http://www.alpha-stim.com/
http://www.boostmybrain.co.za/ (both CES and tDCS I think. I found mention of that company here)

*tDCS* uses wet sponges attached to the top of the head with a headband. I recall reading that CES is a bit tricker to build DIY than tDCS. Many handy people have supposedly been able to build a home tDCS devices for less than $25. Does it perform as well as the "name" brands? Probably not, but maybe those are better than nothing. Even so, some pre-made products to consider:

http://www.mindalive.com/Products_OASIS_Pro.htm (dual CES and tDCS)
http://www.boostmybrain.co.za/ (both CES and tDCS I think. I found mention of that company here)
http://www.trans-cranial.com/tdcs-transcranial-stimulation-kit.html
http://flowstateengaged.com/ (not available for sale yet, but seems innovative. Sign up for emails from them)

*tVNS* is a non-invasive alternative to VNS, which you can see more of here (they refer to it as TRD): 



tVNS is a brand new non-surgical variation of VNS which requires a stop-watch sized device to be inserted into your chest, sold by this company: http://us.cyberonics.com/en/vns-therapy/. More on tVNS can be found on this third party page:

http://www.atlantapaindoctors.com/pain-relief/tvns-transcutaneous-vagus-nerve-stimulation/

I'm having trouble finding out how to buy tVNS, I think because its so new.

*AVE* Audio-Visual Entrainment is mostly sold by MindAlive up in Canada. It appears to be a way to relax the brain with visual flashes and audio frequencies. I'm actually pretty skeptical of this technology, and if I had to ignore one of the 4 that I mentioned (CES, tDCS, tVNS, AVE) it would be AVE. Even so, its probably worth looking into. The owner of the company shows off the technology in this older video: 




***

I'm not taking the time to include medical studies here, but you should dfinitely do some searching on each of the topics. CES and tDCS have a lot of medical data showing its effectiveness for anxiety, depression and sleep disorders.[/QUOTE]


----------



## stimlover321 (Nov 14, 2013)

*One for sale*

I have an alpha stim for sale.
[email protected]

UOTE=Vini Vidi Vici;1192744]it looks awesome/kinda shady ... it sends a magnetic current through your brain? i guess if electrical stimulation causes the release of the right neurotransmitters, it could help,...it seems like a rather broad-spectrum treatment, though...how does one make sure its targeting the right area of the brain? i would go to a clinic and ask to try one, before buying it... looks sweet tho. i wish i could just touch an electrical wire, and be euphoric for a couple days (im serious, it would be awesome, im not being sarcastic lol!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## evilsmeagol (Nov 28, 2013)

*alpha stim my experience*

I am using the Alpha-Stim right now. It is not dangerous, you can not get electrocuted, in fact you barely feel it and the sensation is pleasant. i've only been using it for a week but I am quite impressed so far. I felt anxiety relief the very first time i tried it and my depression and insomnia seem to be improving as well. I have tried just about everything out there for anxiety. I was on benzos for 15 years and did not think I could ever live without them. I am happy to report that I have now been off of them for 2 years and my anxiety level on average is actually lower than when i was on the meds because of how quickly tolerance to them develops. more on that later. i'm supposed to be taking a nap.
hmmm, my anxiety is better, but the ADD is still an issue.


----------



## tatandpierce (Nov 29, 2013)

are there any updates on the alpha stim, ive tried meds. and supplements for over 20 years and about at the end of my rope and was thinking about this unit, ive read some good and bad things about it. mostly id like to hear from people who have used it because I see I lot of opinions from people who haven't use it. also thank you to all the people that have posted here its be helpful.


----------



## tatandpierce (Nov 29, 2013)

*alpha stim, fisher wallace stimulator*

p.s. I was also looking at the fisher Wallace stimulator


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

electrical current through the brain ? it's a permanent solution for that by implanting electrodes in your brain, as i posted here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/brain-implants-to-treat-depression-232556/


----------



## tatandpierce (Nov 29, 2013)

have you tried one of these units, I think they are for people like me who have tried everything else.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

insight girl said:


> Anybody heard of Alpa Stim for depression and anxiety? It sounds like something that might be good. There don't seem to be any side effects and people seem to really like it.
> Only problem is you need a prescription for it in the U.S. and it's available in almost every other country without a prescription.
> 
> http://www.alpha-stim.com/default.htm


Returned for refund. It just makes you feel dizzy.


----------



## mikemd (Apr 22, 2014)

I would first like to point out that there is some really bad info on this forum. I would ask that anyone with questions ask a medical professional that has experience with treatment and understands and/or has a background in neuroscience and/or an MD/DO/PhD/etc. The publications on the Alpha Stim are quite convincing, I don't think there's a question about whether or not it works, but is it the right therapy for you. 

There was a post about taking a supplement to increase Alpha Wave activity. The whole premise behind Alpha Stim is to keep from having to take (too many) medications. The science behind Alpha Stim is intriguing. We do in fact know that ligands (a drug, or food, etc) do not physically open receptors in the brain, they do in fact give off an electric signal that seems to open a range of receptors through what's called "frequency matching." We used to think it was a physical opening of the receptor by the ligand called the "lock and key theory" we now know that that accounts for a very small amount of the receptors activation. In a lecture it was explained that this frequency is what is in the Alpha Stim waveform, which is VERY complex, and thus prompting me to respond to some of the "online" doctors giving their unqualified opinions with regards to its safety and efficacy. Anyone that does not understand this must have went to school quite some time ago, and not up on current aspects in Neuroscience.

Furthermore, we are dealing with MicroAmps here, which is a VERY small amount of current, or electricity if you will. It does not "shock" anything in the brain. In perspective, its about 1000-10,000 times less current then a TENS unit. A TENS unit was quoted in an earlier statement and is not even comparable to the Alpha Stim output. Comparing Alpha Stim to a TENS is ridiculously bad information. It is the frequencies interacting with the neurons that induce a change in brain wave activity, allowing the brain to "normalize" in a way as those related frequencies are activating receptors. All this meaning taking drugs or "supplements" is the most inefficient way of affecting brain activity, at only about 2%. 98% of receptor activation is done by frequency matching within a given area of the ligand, which the waveform in the Alpha Stim seems to provide. 

The fMRI study on their website, and the EEG study are their most relevant in my opinion. I agree, its tough to understand without some prior knowledge of neurophysiology, and not what we learned in medical school, although many schools are now teaching technologies like Alpha Stim because of the solid research and results, especially in the military, it has behind it. Fisher Wallace, Ultra CES, Bio Tuner I did not find any research to back up their claims. Just because it says CES, does not mean it uses a waveform that is proven to work. In fact Alpha Stim is the only device I was able to find any research on, particularly with their specific waveform, that is patented, which means the others cannot copy. 

Vilazodone, you feel dizzy because if the current is turned up, the frequencies interact with the 8th cranial nerve, which is responsible for verigo. Use a lesser setting. Some TBI (traumatic brain injury) patients can't even handle it a 1 MicroAmp (this is a minute amount of energy!). For these patients, they use the patch electrodes at their shoulders and do fine.

Some tips and tricks. Don't use it for Insomnia before you go to sleep. Use it in the am or during the day. After looking at the EEG study, it decreases delta wave production, which wakes you up. If that doesn't work, try different times of the day. In looking at the data, it seems to take 4 weeks to reach P<.05 of significance for depression. In other words, give it 4 weeks of consistent use and it looks like more than 80% of patients got at least 50% better. It seems to work quickly with anxiety but will get better (cumulative) as you use it more. Although pain has been less studied (its hard to measure pain so I see why) I have heard good things about it.

Alpha Stim is widely used in the military for obvious reasons. The US is very much owned by the pharma market and sometimes its hard, even for medical professionals, to get away from that mind set, but that doesn't mean that other therapies don't work well.

The alpha stim website does have a 30 day money back guarantee, and a 5 year warranty, and payment plan options. I would do direct rather than through an online distributor. Or through your dr's office. 

Regards all

Mikel MD


----------



## tatandpierce (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought the alpha stim and gave it a good try and during treatment talked to a doctor at alpha stim, but after more than 5 weeks my anxiety was higher and had to stop. it didn't do anything good while using it or in the long run. it might work for some but not for me. if anyone is interested in my unit feel free to pm. me.


----------



## ASHLWATTS (Jun 17, 2014)

insight girl said:


> Anybody heard of Alpa Stim for depression and anxiety? It sounds like something that might be good. There don't seem to be any side effects and people seem to really like it.
> Only problem is you need a prescription for it in the U.S. and it's available in almost every other country without a prescription.
> 
> http://www.alpha-stim.com/default.htm


Hello!
I am currently using this alpha-stim as we I type this message. I have severe anxiety and depression and this device has literally saved my life. I am work and go to school full-time and the medications were tearing me down. I am a firm believer in the alpha-stim. I know you probably do not find me creditable, but this device helped save my life and my relationships...


----------



## juniorj (Sep 19, 2014)

*I have one for sale*

[email protected]

Paid 750 less than a year ago. barely used. want at least 400. This is an AID unit. 2013 model. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

mikemd said:


> I would first like to point out that there is some really bad info on this forum. I would ask that anyone with questions ask a medical professional that has experience with treatment and understands and/or has a background in neuroscience and/or an MD/DO/PhD/etc.


Good thing this guy is here to save us from ignorance aka *advertise*.



> some of the "online" doctors giving their unqualified opinions with regards to its safety and efficacy.


...Said the user signing off as a doctor...



> Vilazodone, you feel dizzy because if the current is turned up, the frequencies interact with the 8th cranial nerve, which is responsible for verigo.


How can you _know_ this?



> I have heard good things about it.


"From my boss"



> The alpha stim website does have a 30 day money back guarantee, and a 5 year warranty, and payment plan options.


SOLD!


----------



## Roger465 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Another gimmick*

I have suffered from anxiety and insomnia for years, and the traditional treatments (prescription drugs, therapy) have either proved ineffective or have very unpleasant side-effects. I discovered this device, and was intrigued. I agonised for some time over the price - these are VERY expensive (about £450 at the time of writing). However, if you're a long-term anxiety or insomnia sufferer, you'll probably be prepared to mortgage your house for a cure which works.

So I ordered one in November 2016. Our memory tends to be unreliable, so I kept extensive notes while using it, and those are the basis of what I'm going to write here.

1. What you get: This is a little electronic device, about 3" square. It comes with a pair of sprung clips which go on your ear-lobes like the kind of ear-rings which people who don't have pierced ears use. You also get some electrolyte (salty water) and felt pads to stick on the ear-clips, to conduct the electric shock into your ears.

2. What you do: Put the batteries in; stick a pair of felt pads on each set of clips; wet them with the electrolyte; fasten them to your ear-lobes; and turn the device on. You set the current strength and duration, sit back and wait.

3. The effects: You gradually turn the current up till you feel slightly giddy. This happens quite suddenly - for most people when the current hits 250µA. You may also feel electric shocks in your ears - sometimes I did; sometimes I didn't. The manual warns of possible burning (!) but I didn't get that either, fortunately.

4. What happens: Well&#8230; in my case, nothing. Over a period of 2-3 months, I experimented with various durations of "treatment" and current strength, as advised by their staff; I kept a spreadsheet detailing duration, current, hours slept, and anxiety level. At the end of the trial (two months), it was clear that the effect of the device had been precisely&#8230; zero.

5. Value for money: I asked a colleague who is an electronic engineer to examine the Alpha-Stim Aid, and estimate the cost of producing one. His comments: "It's a very simple device, designed simply to produce an electrical waveform of a defined shape, together with simple timer and current-regulation functions. I'd estimate the cost of the actual electronic components at a few pounds". Remember the purchase price&#8230;

6. The refund: in the "blurb" on the Microcurrent website, you are assured of a "Money Back Guarantee". Dig around till you find the precise terms and conditions - really, they are there if you spend long enough looking&#8230;

It is not easy to satisfy the conditions required to actually get a refund:

1. "All refund claims must be made in writing to our registered address". I emailed them, but was ignored; so I had to go to the trouble of sending a letter, recorded delivery;
2. "The purchaser is to complete a daily schedule detailing his/her treatment programme which must be submitted with your refund request". So, if you haven't done this because you didn't realise you had to&#8230; too bad.
3. "*If you are not experiencing results, you must contact us to speak to our clinical support team and follow advice given within the first 30 days of purchase." Oh, you didn't realise you had to do that&#8230;? Oops.*
4. "The purchaser understands that £89 will be deducted to cover the costs of the consumables for the Alpha-Stim® AID , which includes re-stocking and admin fees." Actually, what happens is that they make a further deduction of about £11, so £100 in all. When you query this, they say "Ah, but that's for the postage and packing - we don't refund that. Can you see any reference to P&P in the sentence above? No, me neither. Complain and you'll simply be ignored.

The conditions go on and on and on till you lose the will to live. If you decide to try one of these machines (I'd recommend against it), print them off in full - if you can find them - be very, very sure you've complied with them, and accept the loss of £100 when you send it back.

7. Evidence: I read every piece of research I could find (there aren't many) before parting with a lot of money. I didn't find much evidence of properly-controlled, peer-reviewed scientific trials, but there were bits and pieces I suppose. And as already observed, when you're desperate, you'll risk almost anything.

I work in the medical community, and it is well understood that, with ANY kind of therapy (including the 100% bogus kinds), a number of patients will improve. This is known as the "placebo effect" - if you take 1000 patients with (eg) anxiety, and give them sugar pills labelled "New Anti-Anxiety Wonder Drug", quite a few of them will report improvement in their symptoms - sometimes dramatic.

Numbers vary between treatments and studies but, for this sort of thing, 34% is probably about right; in other words, for every 100 patients who try something completely ineffective like this for anxiety, 34 will report improvement anyway. When reading "evidence" for the effectiveness of the Alpha-Stim, please remember that the placebo effect is real, well-studied, and completely accepted within the scientific/medical community. So, when you're reading about success stories with gadgets like Alpha-Stim, remember that 34% of people trying it are likely to say "Oooh, it was wonderful Doctor - I feel SO much better!" Even if you forget to put their batteries in.

Even doctors, scientists etc - no-one is immune!

8. Conclusions: Sadly, this device would appear to be yet another gimmick. Used precisely as directed, it had absolutely no effect whatsoever; the company and their terms and conditions were difficult to deal with, and it cost me more than they said it would to find out that it doesn't work.

I hope you find something better. Let me know if you do!

PS Oh! I almost forgot. They tell you to change the ear-pads every time you use it (twice a day). This can be VERY difficult, as they're glued firmly to the ear-clips - replacement packs cost £15, and will last 2 months if used as directed; a little bottle of salty water, sorry, electrolyte costs £10 and will last about a month. What's that&#8230; £210 a year on top of the purchase price of £430.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Never heard of it, think I'll give it a miss


----------



## Roger465 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry, something went wrong with my cutting and pasting... this post refers to the Alpha-Stim AID.

D'oh.]


----------

